# Prozess in Hintergrund schieben

## 148228

Hallo,

ich habe einen VServer mit Gentoo.

Mache gerade ein Update und hatte vergessen dies in einer Screen Session zu starten. Gibt es eine Möglich den Prozess in den Hintergrund zu schieben, dass ich nicht die ganze Zeit eine SSH Verbindung aufrecht erhalten muss?

Mfg -- fuwangschu

----------

## Necoro

```
^Z

bg

disown
```

(wobei ^Z meint, dass du Strg-Z drückst)

----------

## 148228

Klappt !! Vielen Dank !!

Mfg -- fuwangschu

----------

## Fauli

Das wundert mich. Der Prozess wird doch beendet, sobald er versucht etwas aufs Terminal auszugeben, oder?

----------

## smg

 *Fauli wrote:*   

> Das wundert mich. Der Prozess wird doch beendet, sobald er versucht etwas aufs Terminal auszugeben, oder?

 

Guck mal bitte rein was disown macht. 

 :Arrow:   man disown   :Exclamation: 

----------

## manuels

$ man disown

No manual entry for disown

----------

## firefly

http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_disown.htm

ist ein bash builtin

----------

## Fauli

Mir ging es auch nicht um das HUP-Signal, sondern darum, dass die Standard-Ein- und -Ausgabe des im Hintergrund laufenden Prozesses nicht mehr existiert, wenn die Shell verlassen wurde:

```
$ readlink /proc/24953/fd/0

/dev/pts/0 (deleted)
```

Aber der Prozess läuft tatsächlich weiter, was ich nicht erwartet hatte.

----------

## netbui

Nicht vergessen sollte man 

```
nohup <blub> &  
```

sowie 

```
screen
```

 (was ich bevorzuge)

----------

## schachti

 *netbui wrote:*   

> Nicht vergessen sollte man 
> 
> ```
> nohup <blub> &  
> ```
> ...

 

Ist sicher besser - laesst sich aber nicht im Nachhinein verwenden, wenn der Prozess erst einmal laeuft.

----------

## smg

 *manuels wrote:*   

> $ man disown
> 
> No manual entry for disown

 

Wtf? Bei mir gibt's ein man disown, strange :< sry

```
disown: disown [-h] [-ar] [jobspec ...]

     By default, removes each JOBSPEC argument from the table of active jobs.

    If the -h option is given, the job is not removed from the table, but is

    marked so that SIGHUP is not sent to the job if the shell receives a

    SIGHUP.  The -a option, when JOBSPEC is not supplied, means to remove all

    jobs from the job table; the -r option means to remove only running jobs.
```

----------

## netbui

```

/etc/make.conf

.

FEATURES="ccache buildpkg fixpackages nodoc noman noinfo parallel-fetch confcache"

.
```

Vielleicht hast Du die Parameter nodoc, noman und noinfo in der make.conf. noman verhindert, dass die manpages installiert werden. Habe ich auf einigen meiner Maschinen gesetzt, um Platz zu sparen.

----------

## manuels

meinst du mich?

Ich hab noman nicht gesetzt und bash version 3.2_p15-r1.

----------

## Necoro

 *smg wrote:*   

>  *manuels wrote:*   $ man disown
> 
> No manual entry for disown 
> 
> Wtf? Bei mir gibt's ein man disown, strange :< sry

 

Versuch mal den Pfad zur manpage herauszufinden (z.B. mit find /usr/share/man -name "disown*") und danach ein equery b <manpage> ... dann kannst du uns mal erleuchten in welchem Paket die sich befindet  :Smile: 

----------

## tazinblack

 *netbui wrote:*   

> Nicht vergessen sollte man 
> 
> ```
> nohup <blub> &  
> ```
> ...

 

Kann mir mal jemand erläutern, was der screen macht und an welcher Stelle man den sinnvollerweise aufrufen sollte?

Irgendwie raff ich die manpage nicht.

Und mir stellt sich auch die Frage wo wandern dann die Ausgaben hin? Werden die nach /dev/null umgeleitet?

----------

## smg

screen isn terminal multiplexer,

d.h. du kannst screeen eingeben und da drin dann (beliebig) viele terminals aufmachen

mach mal

screen 

CTRL-A C

CTRL-A "

dann wirst du sehen wozu das gut ist!

----------

## tazinblack

 *smg wrote:*   

> screen isn terminal multiplexer,
> 
> d.h. du kannst screeen eingeben und da drin dann (beliebig) viele terminals aufmachen
> 
> mach mal
> ...

 

Ahh jetzt dämmerts. Vielen Dank!

----------

